# It's ordered!



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

My husband was going to build a cat tree for Stanley and Napoli but it is difficult to find time to do that with three kids, work, the furry kids, and everything else in life. I decided to go ahead and just buy one and pray that it works out well for us. I read tons of reviews and broke each down by price per inch and feel that I got a great deal for [what looks to be] a great piece of cat furniture. I'm so excited! It is supposed to be delivered by Friday (though I am not sure they are taking the holiday into account) and can't wait to get it set up for the kitties.

Here's a photo of the one I ordered:


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

how exciting for you.  you broke it down into price per inch!!! hahaha I never even thought of doing that but it makes sense. hope your cats like it as much as you do.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome! Please post pics when you get it! Can't wait to see your excited cats on it


----------



## TinyPaws (Jun 23, 2013)

Wow that looks utterly amazing!!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, that is some serious cat furniture! I hope your kitties love it.


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

It shipped today and still says it will deliver Friday, so maybe it really will be here that soon! I don't know why I am so excited for a piece of furniture that is not even for me, lol!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucky, spoiled kitties!!! They are going to LOVE it!!! I love how it has more than one pedestal at the top, my little Stephano loves his that is at the very top, in fact, he is on it now. My kitties have two trees, and they love them, spend 90% of their time on them. It will be cute to see pictures of your kitties when the new tree arrives. They will be all over it as you are putting it together, and in the box


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

I really tried to read reviews carefully and take what people said their cats liked most and put it on my "must have" list for the cat tree I decided on. I knew it needed to be sturdy, tall, and have multiple perches. I knew the bottom portion did not matter as far as a perch or whatever because most people said their cats didn't care about the lower stuff as much as the higher stuff. Hopefully everyone was right!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love the little ladders up to the higher levels. Good for older cats that don't jump well any more. Congratulations!! This is a cat palace!!


----------



## Whenthecatsaway (Jan 3, 2013)

OMB it's so huge! I want it!! :0 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I agree, the things on the bottom are rarely used, although I have one cat tree that just has a carpeted, flat bottom that Taffy likes to lay on. But as far as hammocks or pouches or places that are not really solid....nope, I don't think those things every get used. Next time I'll know. I think this tree that you ordered, they will like the house that is the second level from the bottom, I think that will be well liked. However, I bet they will neve use the ladder that leads up to it. I have a rope ladder on one of my trees, never seen the kitties even touch it.


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

looks amazing!!!! they WILL love it!!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I have the exact tree. It is several years old now and holding up pretty well. I wish it was a little more stable but it is safe. We didn't put the highest perch up (when we bought the tree it was a basket type attachment and it didn't seem like it would hold my big boned cats) and it works really well because the cats have a comfy platform to watch the birds.


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

We received it yesterday and my husband put it together for me in a flash. They love it already! Stanley was a little apprehensive last night, but Napoli immediately climbed to the top and laid down on one of the high perches. This morning, Stanley was all over it playing like crazy. Total win!

Now I just have to figure out how we are going to re-work our living room furniture to accommodate it. I have a few ideas, but don't know which I like best. Hubby and I are going to figure that out tonight. For now, it is in the center of the room, lol!


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

We need pics of kitties on it soon!!!! I'm glad they like it


----------



## elaniemay (Jun 7, 2013)

Here are some pictures of them on the tree, though I apologize that they are not the best (I have the wrong lens on my camera to take pictures of the full tree, lol!)



















They absolutely LOVE this cat tree! I just ordered some cat nip spray today that I will put on the rope pole things, but they already like them quite a bit. Such a great purchase!


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

Awww it's so awesome that they love the tree! I put mine by the window, and they have a nice view of outside while they nap. Stanley is still such a little baby! So cute.


----------



## camskyw (Jan 10, 2012)

That is an amazing cat tree - looks like they are having a great time on it. the kitties are gorgeous, love picture #7 an illusion of who's tail that is!!!! lol


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

You're apologizing for those pictures? That's some amazing photography. Of course your subjects are naturally photogenic, but still ... great. I was going to start, oh I love the 2nd one and 3rd one and 5th one, but truth is, I love all of them. Great capturing of personalities.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Cool,.loved the pics!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I posted my brand new, unused 73" tall cat tree on Craigslist for $100 last night. I paid $38 - a great deal but since it's being totally ignored, I'd rather not have it in the house! I already have someone interested. I will donate the $$$ to my favorite local animal shelter.


----------

